# Back Problems



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

As most of u know I have an L4-L5 disc herniation that I am getting surgery for on april 6th. I have NO history of back problems, just this 1 injury. do any of u officers out there have back problems? or better yet do any of u out there know if this will end my LE career b4 it even begins?

Thanks guys I am really sweating this, i have to rethink my whole friggin life If i am disqualified from LE


----------



## jyanis (Jul 23, 2004)

Shoot a pm to topcop14. I know him personally and he had back surgury. He can give you some good info.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

thanks.


----------



## Se7en (Nov 29, 2004)

It all depends on the Department that may be hiring, if you are politically connected, you may have a shot. Good luck gimpy!


----------



## fizzarley (Jan 31, 2005)

It all depends on the doctor the appointing authority uses for physical examinations when hiring. Some seem way more strict than others. The following website outlines the standards civil service physicians are supposted to go by when deciding whether or not to disqualify or pass a candidate.

http://www.mass.gov/hrd/employment/em_pat/physicians_guide.htm


----------



## fizzarley (Jan 31, 2005)

The following are medical conditions that doctors can disqualify for. The good news is that yours seems to be a category B (herniated disc). Category A's are automatically disqualifying. Category B's can be disqualified but are decided upon on a case-by-case basis. 

a. Category A medical conditions shall include:
i. none


b. Category B medical conditions shall include:
i. cervical arthrodesis/fusion,/instability
ii. cervical canal stenosis,
iii. cervical radiculopathy or myelopathy, 
iv. herniated disc,
v. degenerative disc disease,
vi. abnormal chronic contraction of neck muscles,
vii. any other neck condition that results in an individual not being able to perform the job of police officer


Category A and Category B Medical Conditions 

· (a) A Category A Medical Condition is a medical condition that would preclude an individual from performing the essential job functions of a municipal police officer, or present a significant risk to the safety and health of that individual or others. 

· (b) A Category B Medical Condition is a medical condition that, based on its severity or degree, may or may not preclude an individual from performing the essential job functions of a municipal police officer, or present a significant risk to the safety and health of that individual or others.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

fizzarley said:


> The following are medical conditions that doctors can disqualify for. The good news is that yours seems to be a category B (herniated disc). Category A's are automatically disqualifying. Category B's can be disqualified but are decided upon on a case-by-case basis.
> 
> a. Category A medical conditions shall include:
> i. none
> ...


now is this if I have EVER had a herniated disc or if i have one @ the time of the physical.


----------



## fizzarley (Jan 31, 2005)

That'll be up to the doctor who will look at your medical history and also give you a physical. The doctor will determine whether or not he/she feels as though it won't get in the way of safely performing your duties as a police officer. Judgment call.

Pete


----------

